# 2008 UEFA Champions League Final .. Today !!!



## Sebastian (May 21, 2008)

So soccer ( football ) fans. Today is the day of the 2008 UEFA Champions League Final 

Manchester United - Chelsea London 

I hope MANU will win


----------



## Makelele (May 21, 2008)

I hope they both lose. I don't like either team. 

I guess I'm on Chealsea's side, because Claude Makelele plays there.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 21, 2008)

Makelele said:


> I hope they both lose. I don't like either team.



That's probably not going to happen 









I saw a news report about it yesterday and I found it funny that NONE of the people they interviewed who supported Man United were from Manchester (and a lot of Manchester United fans I know have never even been to Mancheser). The reason I don't like Manchester United is because a lot of their fans are glory hunting bastards who follow them because they have a great team who win a lot; whereas the majority of people from Manchester support Manchester City 

I couldn't really give an arse. I would watch if it wasn't two English teams because it would be a bit of a contest then to see if the cup comes to England. With two English teams, neither of which I support (I'm an Aston Villa fan) then there's no reason for me to watch because either way we get the cup 

I'm expecting to hear of violence in the streets of Russia on the news though mainly because of the stabbing of a St. Petersburg fan in England not long ago; apparently (according to an interview with a reknowned Russian football hooligan on Sky Sports News) Russian football hooligans are looking to test the English fans strength and offer out some kind of payback for the stabbing of the St. Petersburg fan. I hope nothing comes of it because its this kind of thing that ruins sport for everyone who isn't a complete plank.


----------



## Sebastian (May 21, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> (and a lot of Manchester United fans I know have never even been to Mancheser)



Well im a United fan ... for 12 years now and i have never been to Manchester 

actually .. i have never been abroad.. ( only to Slovakia...)


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 21, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Well im a United fan ... for 12 years now and i have never been to Manchester
> 
> actually .. i have never been abroad.. ( only to Slovakia...)



I can't really judge much, I support the Boston Bruins (NHL) and I've never been to Boston (yet)...but trust me, its far from glory hunting...they're shit 

I can't remember the reason why I support them either 

At the end of the day its each to his own, and I hope its an entertaining match for everyone who wants to watch it. At the end of the day thats what its all about; being entertained and having a good time


----------



## Sebastian (May 21, 2008)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  

MANCHESTER UNITED WON !!!!!!!!!!!!!  


6:5 after the penalty shootout !!!

FUCK YEAH !!!!!!


----------



## Battousai (May 21, 2008)

UNITEDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUCKKKKK WHAT A MATCH HOT DAMN !!!

Van Der Sar Won the game for us that last save was beautiful!!



WHOS WITH ME!!









GLOOOOORY GLOOORY MAN UNIIIIIIITEDDDD!!

*drunk and happy.. *


----------



## Pauly (May 21, 2008)

If Terry hadn't have slipped then Chelsea would have won, which would have been fitting as Ronaldo was way too cocky with his penalty. However he fluffed it and that gave United the momentum to put all there's away. Oh well, I'm sure he'll get over it!


----------



## Battousai (May 21, 2008)

Pauly said:


> If Terry hadn't have slipped then Chelsea would have won, which would have been fitting as Ronaldo was way too cocky with his penalty. However he fluffed it and that gave United the momentum to put all there's away. Oh well, I'm sure he'll get over it!



you cant say that tho.. he could have still missed it... and you cant go with with the train of thought of if terry hasnt missed it chelsea would have won otherwise youd have to mention any number of chances both sides lost that wouldve ended up in the decided because they were draw for pretty much the whole game..


----------



## Pauly (May 21, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> That's probably not going to happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, about 80% of United fans are glory hunters, or support them because 'Ronaldo is fit' in the case of my sister, lol. I don't get why they get so excited about winning things because they do it every year.

Chelsea got a lot of fans as soon as the £££ from Roman came flooding in too, but but not nearly to the extent as the prawn-sandwich brigade!



Battousai said:


> you cant say that tho.. he could have still missed it... and you cant go with with the train of thought of if terry hasnt missed it chelsea would have won otherwise youd have to mention any number of chances both sides lost that wouldve ended up in the decided because they were draw for pretty much the whole game..



If Terry had put it in it would have been game over, they were 4-3 up, if he scores it's 5-3 and Chelsea win since who gets the most out of 5, unless both teams finish equal then it goes to sudden death, which it did.

He had Van Der Sar well beaten too.


----------



## 8string (May 21, 2008)

Who cares.... Man U won and I'm a happy drunk


----------



## Uber Mega (May 21, 2008)

I wanted to nestle Terry's head in my bosom after the match and tell him everything will be ok...big baby.


----------



## -K4G- (May 22, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> I wanted to nestle Terry's head in my bosom after the match and tell him everything will be ok...big baby.



 rep.


----------



## Pauly (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Uber Mega (May 22, 2008)




----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 22, 2008)

Hell M.Udt win!



Sebastian said:


> Well im a United fan ... for 12 years now and i have never been to Manchester
> 
> actually .. i have never been abroad.. ( only to Slovakia...)



you are for Wisla or for MKS???


----------



## Uber Mega (May 23, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Well im a United fan ... for 12 years now and i have never been to Manchester
> 
> actually .. i have never been abroad.. ( only to Slovakia...)



You don't want to come to Manchester!


----------

